
List of Peter Thiel's Online Writings - leon500
https://thememeticist.com/other/2020/07/28/thiel-online-writing-list.html
======
emsy
I recently watched a 5 year old video of Thiel at some conference (actually
autoplay after some other video I can’t remember). I didn’t even notice it was
that old because he’s so far ahead with his ideas that they are still
relevant.

~~~
jmeister
He’s severely underrated as a thinker.

Tyler Cowen calls him the most important intellectual among conservatives
right now.

The media hates him for a lot of reasons. If they were unbiased and mature,
he’d be a household name in the US.

~~~
Traster
There are fairly good reasons for the media being sceptical of him, including,
but not limited to his creation of a campaign to limit freedom of the press
using legal pretexts. He's like a walking example of how capitalism erodes a
free society. If I were in the media, I would never write a word about Peter
Thiel, no one should put their livelihood in danger like that.

~~~
emsy
In an interview he stated he doesn't view Gawker as journalists and I agree.
It's frankly baffling that Gawker are regareded as the poor underdog fighting
for journalistic freedom when they were a multi-million Dollar cooperation
backed by investors that released the private sex tape of an individual. I'm
curious how paying for lawyers to fight the release contributes to eroding a
free society.

~~~
weare138
It's one of those situations where everyone is wrong in my opinion. Gawker
shouldn't have released Hulk Hogan's sex tape but Peter Thiel probably
shouldn't have funded Hogan's lawsuit to run Gawker into bankruptcy in revenge
for outing Thiel which Gawker shouldn't have done to begin with. It's like
some weird soap opera but all the characters are sketchy.

------
Ziggy_Zaggy
Maybe not everyone agrees with his ideas but he definitely have very
intriguing ideas. Worth a consideration esp. if we are going to make
constructive changes to how the the USA operates and moves forward.

------
IOT_Apprentice
US Libertarianism was founded by corporations. FEE, the Foundation for
Economic Education, was originally funded by GM, Chrysler and Ford, the major
retailers, steel producers, and others at the top of the Fortune 500 around
1946.

The goal? Lobbying against labor & Government regulations. Milton Friedman (a
huge fan of Ayn Rand) pushed out the propaganda against labor, government and
rent control, as FEE was being paid by the National Real Estate board to lobby
against rent control.

They are pro-business and anti-democracy, unless you define that in terms of
Oligarchy.

------
spookybones
It has been a while since I've read him. If I'm not mistaken, Thiel is a
libertarian, but also pro-monopolies. Has he discussed where he stands when a
monopoly conflicts with political freedom, individualism, freedom of choice,
etc.? Pivoting slightly, I suspect, deep-down, he favors technological
progress at the expense of individual rights with the notion that technology
will sort it out without government oversight in due time, which seems wrong.

------
Reimersholme
Thanks for the great resource! I first encountered Peter Thiels thoughts in
his interview with Erik Weinstein in The Portal and was blown away by their
discussion.

Looking forward to reading these!

~~~
Ziggy_Zaggy
If you like Thiel's ideas then you'll probably enjoy most of the content from
the Portal.

